# Was it the right thing to do to get involved in Do5?



## CatParty (May 3, 2017)

we got the children taken away. was this morally the right thing to do or was it just a knee jerk outrage culture reaction?


----------



## Bob's Fries (May 3, 2017)

Both.


----------



## shibbolethal (May 3, 2017)

was it actually us? and even if it was, kf wasn't the only corner of the internet that was angry with do5. i don't really doubt that they would've been taken away anyways.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 3, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Foltest (May 3, 2017)

I think it was the right thing to do. Most of the time, I dislike intervening in what a lolcow is doing, but in this case, we had child abuse to do with. As other has said, the farms weren't the only one who went ballistic over the D05 case.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 3, 2017)

Everyone got involved. These people shouldn't even be allowed to nurture pubic lice.


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

They'll be worse off with their biological mother. Great job slacktivists, look what your moral outrage has achieved.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> They'll be worse off with their biological mother. Great job slacktivists, look what your moral outrage has achieved.


Let's be fair here, would the kids be any better if they were taken away from both families? They're fucked regardless of whether they're placed in the hands of Mike, Rose or a complete unknown simply because of their situation.


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Let's be fair here, would the kids be any better if they were taken away from both families? They're fucked regardless of whether they're placed in the hands of Mike, Rose or a complete unknown simply because of their situation.


No. Staying with Mike is the best option and it's not up to youtubers or forums to meddle in a family's affairs.


----------



## pr3nt177 (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> They'll be worse off with their biological mother. Great job slacktivists, look what your moral outrage has achieved.



Should folks have simply sat back and said / done nothing?


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

pr3nt177 said:


> Should folks have simply sat back and said / done nothing?


Yes.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> Yes.


But had that happened, the police would never have gotten involved and for all we know, Mike could have done a "Prank gone wrong" thing that could've wind up killing one of his children. And he'd still be profiting off that child's death. And get away with it.

Would you still support "Mike the Child Murderer" if that ever came to pass? Besides, we wouldn't have this great salt if no one did anything.


----------



## pr3nt177 (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> Yes.



Why?  So those kids staying in that environment would be better off than moving on to a home where, hopefully, they're given support and a chance to lead a happier life? I should imagine there'll be people looking after their welfare now, a damn sight more than what was offered at Martin's freak show abode.


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> But had that happened, the police would never have gotten involved and for all we know, Mike could have done a "Prank gone wrong" thing that could've wind up killing one of his children. And he'd still be profiting off that child's death. And get away with it.
> 
> Would you still support "Mike the Child Murderer" if that ever came to pass? Besides, we wouldn't have this great salt if no one did anything.


"for all we know" "could have" "could've" "if"
I'm not speaking in hypotheticals. 



pr3nt177 said:


> Why?  So those kids staying in that environment would be better off than moving on to a home where, hopefully, they're given support and a chance to lead a happier life? I should imagine there'll be people looking after their welfare, now, a damn sight more than what was offered at Martin's freak show abode.


Mike might be a cunt but he's at least mentally sound. The biological mother is a proper slow-in-the-mind.


----------



## pr3nt177 (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> "for all we know" "could have" "could've" "if"
> I'm not speaking in hypotheticals.
> 
> 
> Mike might be a cunt but he's at least *mentally sound.* The biological mother is a proper slow-in-the-mind.



Mentally sound? Bloody hell, you on a wind up?


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 3, 2017)

lol Do5 fags


----------



## Joan Nyan (May 3, 2017)

I have no idea what you people are even talking about but I'll guess no.


----------



## MMMMMM (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> No. Staying with Mike is the best option and it's not up to youtubers or forums to meddle in a family's affairs.


You can't really blame youtube or forums for any of this.  The descision was made by CPS or whoever is in charge of child protection there.  If we're gonna have the "stay in your lane" discussion, is it up to you to question the judgement of the CPS?  This can go both ways.


----------



## CatParty (May 3, 2017)

MMMMMM said:


> The descision was made by CPS or whoever is in charge of child protection there



but would cps have even known if not for outside meddling?


----------



## King_Scrotus (May 3, 2017)

As other's have said, it wasn't just us. If anything, we didn't do anything, it was youtube outrage culture which claimed this issue. But anyway, was it right to get the guy's kids taken away? To be honest, based on what I saw of the guy's life, it was horrifying the way he treated his kids. I could barely watch some of the videos of them fucking screeching in their faces without turning that off. 

That gets people emotional, and they did what they thought was best. If CPS took the kids away, well, we can only assume they did so because they felt there was ample reason. The biggest worry is whether the real mom is actually any better, because really, what do we know about her, do we even know if any or all of her stories are true?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 3, 2017)

CatParty said:


> but would cps have even known if not for outside meddling?


Probably not, if anything, Mike would have gotten off scot free for his crimes (both the abuse and the incest with his bro's sister). And he'd still live his life as a manchild making money off potential child injuries and emotional scarring.



King_Scrotus said:


> As other's have said, it wasn't just us. If anything, we didn't do anything, it was youtube outrage culture which claimed this issue. But anyway, was it right to get the guy's kids taken away? To be honest, based on what I saw of the guy's life, it was horrifying the way he treated his kids. I could barely watch some of the videos of them fucking screeching in their faces without turning that off.
> 
> That gets people emotional, and they did what they thought was best. If CPS took the kids away, well, we can only assume they did so because they felt there was ample reason. The biggest worry is whether the real mom is actually any better, because really, what do we know about her, do we even know if any or all of her stories are true?


See now, internet culture as a whole is usually divided up between a few sites, Kiwi being among them. And you're right, there was a reason. A reason not everyone seems to agree on. I'm worried because regardless, the kids will be fucked over. And I don't mean just Emma and Cody now that Heather's ex wants in on getting the other three.


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> the incest with his bro's sister


Lol what?
Btw farting in your kids face isn't child abuse.


----------



## HG 400 (May 3, 2017)

MMMMMM said:


> The descision was made by CPS or whoever is in charge of child protection there.



CPS had nothing to do with it, their insane biological mother had a judge grant her emergency custody by claiming that all the death threats and that 'motorist trying to run Mike's wife off the road' created an unsafe environment.

good job retards


----------



## Locksnap (May 3, 2017)

Now Codys life is ruined and I for one am glad. Fuck that little fag


----------



## MMMMMM (May 3, 2017)

CatParty said:


> but would cps have even known if not for outside meddling?


If you spread around information that was posted on a site designed to spread information around, is it meddling?  Is anybody obligated to protect this family from scrutiny?

But according to @Dynastia CPS didn't get involved which changes things, I'll admit I have no idea about what happened or what happens next.


----------



## Bob's Fries (May 3, 2017)

Damned if we don't do anything. And damned if we do anything. Yup, that's life.


----------



## TaterBot (May 3, 2017)

MMMMMM said:


> ...But according to @Dynastia ...


----------



## HG 400 (May 3, 2017)

TaterBot said:


>



look it up yourself the biological mother and her lawyer released a video explaining it

it's not my fault everyone is so shamefully ill-informed and basically making shit up that i'm a credible source by comparison


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 3, 2017)

Michel said:


> Lol what?
> Btw farting in your kids face isn't child abuse.


No man, Mike's brother mentioned he slept with, and molested, his sister once.

Then again, this is the Martins and their extended family, so who knows what kind of lunacy is true or not.



Bob's Fries said:


> Damned if we don't do anything. And damned if we do anything. Yup, that's life.


Some people just weren't made to be noticed by anyone.


----------



## Michel (May 3, 2017)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> No man, Mike's brother mentioned he slept with, and molested, his sister once.


Sorry, it's not that I don't believe you, I just haven't seen it. could you show me?


----------



## m0rnutz (May 4, 2017)

It's one thing to laugh at adult lolcows, but it's another to sit back and watch a child be molded into one for money. At least, that's just how I see it.


----------



## InLivingTuna (May 4, 2017)

Kiwi had nothing to do with anything, unless the bio mom is a lurker or something. Mike basically sealed his own grave when he responded to child abuse accusations by putting spoons on his face and lying about everything. Once you piss off that many people on that large of a scale then your asshole is free for the public to ream.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 4, 2017)

Michel said:


> Sorry, it's not that I don't believe you, I just haven't seen it. could you show me?


It's in the main thread way back on page 29. The topic of the molestation was briefly revived starting page 73 and hasn't fully gone away since.

I can understand your skepticism.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (May 4, 2017)

we did it reddit!


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2017)

CatParty said:


> but would cps have even known if not for outside meddling?



They certainly wouldn't have known had the genius father not videotaped his crimes and put them on the Internet for cheap yuks.


----------



## RG 448 (May 4, 2017)

Yes, he needs our love and support.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 4, 2017)

When children are involved, people have a very. . . . visceral reaction.  Even if we had never been involved, there would still have been a dust up about ut, because people have very black/white ideas about how children should be treated.  All the Farms did was chronicle what was happening in the wider Web.  WE didn't turn them in, WE didn't dox them, WE didn't call cps.  Individual weens and people may have, but WE didn't go on a crusade against these people.

It may end up being a bad thing, to seperate the kids from Mike and the Manatee, but we won't know for a while.  Again, it may end up to be a good thing, we don't know.

WE DID NOTHING WRONG.  We just watched and some got morally outraged but the Farms as a whole did nothing.


----------



## zap2theextreme (May 4, 2017)

Is it really intervening when the crimes are posted to 750,000 people to view? It was only a matter of time before things reached their natural conclusion.


----------



## Unattended Baby (May 4, 2017)

Doesn't matter, I was avenged.


----------



## Burning Bridge (May 5, 2017)

Michel said:


> No. Staying with Mike is the best option and it's not up to youtubers or forums to meddle in a family's affairs.


If a family's affairs aren't private, how can they not expect meddling? If you post your life on the internet, expect the autism to affect your life. I don't think the Farms really did anything but point and laugh, but the best way to avoid the entire situation is not be a goddamn lolcow.


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> When children are involved, people have a very. . . . visceral reaction.



The problem isn't getting mad at these creeps or even doing something about it, it's fishing around for asspats in the thread that's about laughing at a moron destroying his life.  I get that people see shit here that pisses them off and want to do something about it, but if you must, go do that where it might actually have some results.  There are other places where people are discussing most things that are actually activism oriented.

Where that thread got super cringy was when people were responding straight faced to blatant shitposts with no humor at all.  And frankly, shitposting is more on topic in a thread like that than white knighting.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 5, 2017)

If the kids are options were realistically better, yes. If they weren't, no.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (May 5, 2017)

Michel said:


> it's not up to youtubers or forums to meddle in a family's affairs.



Most of what we do here is meddling in someone's family to a certain extent.

In the Do5 case, I doubt KiwiFarms had anything to do with the outcome at all. General outrage culture did though.


----------



## Broken Pussy (May 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The problem isn't getting mad at these creeps or even doing something about it, it's fishing around for asspats in the thread that's about laughing at a moron destroying his life.  I get that people see shit here that pisses them off and want to do something about it, but if you must, go do that where it might actually have some results.  There are other places where people are discussing most things that are actually activism oriented.
> 
> Where that thread got super cringy was when people were responding straight faced to blatant shitposts with no humor at all.  And frankly, shitposting is more on topic in a thread like that than white knighting.



Exactly.  If you think a crime is being committed, report it.  Anything else is just virtue-signaling.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 6, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Exactly.  If you think a crime is being committed, report it.  Anything else is just virtue-signaling.


I think it was the obvious bait, and then people going "Lookin here, I done turnt them in!  Hurr hurr!" That kind of screwed the whole thread.  The first time ever it happened it should have been delt with, but after that didn't happen, other people Dogg piled in and added to the moral fagging.


----------



## OtterParty (May 24, 2017)

our job isn't done until the kids are in blackface hanging naked from a tree with their genitalia tastefully censored by the staple-assisted attachment of suicide notes that read "JULAY"


----------

